# Cycle calculation ? Early period last month...I think I am late, negative HPT.



## bean4sandy

Hi!

Ok, here's the deal.

I have an app that tracks my cycles and I am consistently 30 days (for the past nine cycles I have tracked, anyway). Last month, I was exactly one week early-- 23 days (5/19). This was nice because we went away for our anniversary that weekend (5/26 and 5/27) and DTD a bunch birth-control free because I figured it was safe. We DTD one more time, on 6/1, and then again the following week. (We are not super good at using condoms, admittedly, but withdrawal and paying attention has worked well for a long time).

Anyway-- I am trying to figure out then if my period would be at the 30 day mark, as usual, from the 23 day, new cycle day one, or if something else weird is going on. I have no idea when I would have O'ed. My boobs have gotten huge (I am nursing a toddler, but they have not been "nursing huge" for ages and ages), my toddler constantly wants the "other side" when nursing, I am soo tired (not surprising as I am in grad school and am a teacher who just got out for the summer). I thought I *felt* pregnant but took a HPT last night (supposedly late??) and it was negative.

So I am confused. Any help or advice if you went through something similar would be lovely.

Thanks!!


----------



## cynthia mosher

It's hard to say when you get thrown a cycle change out of the blue what you will get the next month. Could be a 30 day one, could be a week early again. So, I guess to expect either and plan accordingly is your safest bet. I know that's easier said than done. Sorry.


----------



## bean4sandy

Update-- I finally got it! 35 day cycle, so it was six days past my usual, and even later since the cycle prior was 23 days. I was freaked out!! lol

Anyway...just wanted to update. Negative HPT so late normally means no babies, I suppose.


----------

